# Get Bit Custom Rod Building Supply - Site Wide Sale!



## GetBit Custom Rod Supply (Nov 25, 2015)

Our Memorial Day Sale Starts Now! ***Enjoy $15 Off $150 and $25 Off $250 *with Code: Memday22

*Reel Seats, Blanks, Guides, Grips, Supplies, Etc.. from all your favorite brands.*
**NEW LIVE SITE INVENTORY!! to help you find what you need In Stock!

*ALPS, RAINSHADOW, LIBERTY, FUJI, BATSON, REC, WINN, PHENIX, BLACK HOLE, UNITED COMPOSITES, & MORE!*
www.getbitoutdoors.com
We sincerely appreciate each and everyone one of you, Have an awesome Memorial Day Weekend!


----------

